# TTC again but post depo - any advice?



## ~Claire~ (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,

I joined this site yesterday

I'm wondering if anyone has been TTC after depo?

I had my daughter naturally four years ago. I had been on\off the pill and generally had no problems conceiving. After my daughter I went back on the pill for two year and then the depo shot for another two (bad idea)!

I have been off depo for seven months but still haven't had a period. I'm 31 now. 

Any help/advice?

Thanks,

Claire


----------



## la la na (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Claire

I had my daughter in April 09, conceived naturally and after being off depo for 3 months. However trying for number 2 has not been so easy. I went back on the depo for just one injection after she was born.  Although I was having periods, through tracking my temperature I was able to see that I didn't ovulate for at least the first year after. It was only when we had our first (unsuccessful) IVF that seemed to kick start the process. We are still trying naturally, as can't afford more IVF, and hoping that eventually we will get lucky.  

Have you been to your doc to see if they can give you anything? I am also taking all sorts of supps to try and regulate my cycles - agnus castus, b6, co enzyme q10.

Good luck!  
xx


----------

